# Lüfter quietscht, welcher?



## nebeL_wolF (16. Oktober 2016)

*Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen PC zugelegt. Seit gestern ist ein leichtes Quietschgeräusch zu hören.
Es tritt nicht permanent auf sondern nur ab und zu..

Ich habe ein Sharkoon DG7000-G Gehäuse mit 3 vorinstallierten Lüftern. 
Mir war bereits im Vorraus klar das diese qualitativ natürlich etwas schlechter sind und ich denke, dass das Geräusch von einem der Lüfter kommt.
Leider kann ich nicht eindeutig identifizieren welcher der 3 quietscht...

Da ich noch nicht all zu viel Ahnung von PC's habe wollte ich gern wissen, ob ich die Lüfter iwie einzeln anhalten kann und das Quietschen müsste doch dann eigentlich davon kommen, dass das Lager trocken läuft oder?


----------



## Trash123 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Einfach mal alle Lüfter nach einander anhalten


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Mit den Fingern, nicht mit der Zunge


----------



## nebeL_wolF (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

achso... die kann man einfach so anhalten, gut zu wissen ^^'

hmm... ok dann muss ich nachher mal das Sichtfenster abschrauben, natürlich quietscht jetzt gerade nix.


----------



## fushigi01 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Zum anhalten nicht in die Lüfterschaufeln langen, sondern drück langsam immer fester auf die Lüfternarbe bis er steht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Ab besten nichts halten oder drücken, sondern das Kabel ziehen oder die Lüfter per UEFI runterregeln.

Wobei es bei den Sharkoons vermutlich auch schon wieder egal ist... die laufen sicher alle nicht besonders ruhig [emoji16]


----------



## nebeL_wolF (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Es sind die Lüfter der Grafikkarte, das erklärt warum es nur auftritt wenn ich spiele...
Ich habe eine Sapphire RX480 Nitro+
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Reklamieren oder die Lüfter gegen zwei 92mm/120mm austauschen (erfordert das Abnehmen der Blende).

*Edit*
Habe gerade auf Bildern gesehen, dass die Serienlüfter modular per "Quick Connect" eingesteckt werden können. Ich würde mich da am besten gleich an Sapphire wenden und fragen, ob sie dir einen Ersatz liefern können.

http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/sapphire-nitro-fan.jpg

http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/sapphire-pin-fan.jpg


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Rma und fertig. Oder support anschreiben, ob sie dir neue lüfter zukommen lassen.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Also könnte ich die Lüfter eventuell wechseln ohne die Grafikkarte auszubauen..
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe, werde morgen mal da vorbeischauen wo ich die RX480 gekauft habe.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Sapphire tauscht dir die Lüfter übern Postweg aus.
Lass dir einfach über die RMA neue Lüfter zuschicken.

Der Händler kann dir die Karte nur einschicken und du hättest in der Zeit keine Karte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Ist schon ein toller Service von Sapphire, das man die Lüfter einfach selbst tauschen kann.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Da komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht drum herum das über den Händler zu lösen, da sich auf meiner RX480 kein Sticker mit Produktseriennummer befindet und ich die somit nicht bei Sapphire registrieren kann..


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Schau doch auf den Karton


----------



## nebeL_wolF (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Schau doch auf den Karton



wenn ich den noch hätte...


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Da könnte ich meinem kleinen Bruder regelmäßig n Schlag in den Nacken geben, dass der immer seine OVPs wegschmeißt ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Warum nicht einfach den Aufdruck mit der S/N einmal kurz aus dem Karton schneiden und den Rest wegwerfen? 

Den kann man dann einfach an die Rechnung tackern und irgendwo sicher abheften.


----------



## Abductee (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Stell mal im Treiber die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 100% und lass den eine Stunde laufen.
Kann gut sein das dein Geräusch dann weg ist.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Da ich ja davon augegangen bin das die Nummer wie beschrieben auf der Grafikkarte steht hab ich da halt nicht dran gedacht... -.-' aber komischerweise stehen da zwar ein paar zahlen drauf aber genau die letzte Zeile fehlt...
Ich hoffe halt das die im Laden vllt noch iwelche Daten haben, andernfalls muss ich bei Sapphire nochmal iwie anfragen.

Habe mich jetzt mal im Treiber umgeschaut aber iwie konnte ich da keine Einstellungen für den Lüfter finden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Probiers mal mit Afterburner.
Ein paar Stunden auf voller Leistung können gelegentlich die eine oder andere Woge glätten und das Schmiermittel (sofern noch vorhanden - wobei die Karte so alt ja auch wieder nicht sein kann) einfach nochmal ordentlich verteilen.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Afterburner.
> Ein paar Stunden auf voller Leistung können gelegentlich die eine oder andere Woge glätten und das Schmiermittel (sofern noch vorhanden - wobei die Karte so alt ja auch wieder nicht sein kann) einfach nochmal ordentlich verteilen.



Danke für den Tipp, es gibt von Sapphire direkt soetwas ähnliches wie Afterburner wie ich gerade rausgefunden habe.. Sapphire Trixx.
Laut dem "Fan Health Check" sind beide in Ordnung aber ich werd mich da nochmal umschauen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

In Trixx solltest du eigentlich ebenso eine Kurve einrichten können. Aber frag mich da nicht nach Details, habe in der Beziehung bisher fast ausschließlich mit Afterburner gearbeitet 

Der Health-Cheack überprüft vermutlich nur, ob der Lüfter überhaupt sicher anläuft und von der Spannung her auch noch weit genug herunterkommt. Rein mechanische Schäden - wozu auch ein angeschalgenes (hörbares) Lüfterlager zählen würde - kann er mit Sicherheit nicht auslesen 
Wenns nach dem "Einlaufen" bei voller Leistung (einfach 100% Drehzahl per Kurve erzwingen) immernoch zu störenden Nebengeräuschen kommen sollte, dann würde ich mich erstmal an den Hersteller werden. Prinzipiell kann man auch etwas Maschinenöl hinten ins Lager träufeln und dann nochmal für ein paar Stunden volle 12V (100%) durchjagen. Aber das ist dann meist eine eher kurzfristige Lösung.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> In Trixx solltest du eigentlich ebenso eine Kurve einrichten können. Aber frag mich da nicht nach Details, habe in der Beziehung bisher fast ausschließlich mit Afterburner gearbeitet
> 
> Der Health-Cheack überprüft vermutlich nur, ob der Lüfter überhaupt sicher anläuft und von der Spannung her auch noch weit genug herunterkommt. Rein mechanische Schäden - wozu auch ein angeschalgenes (hörbares) Lüfterlager zählen würde - kann er mit Sicherheit nicht auslesen



naja beim Health Check laufen die Lüfter für ein paar Sekunden auf 100%, also könnte ich das jetzt eine Stunde machen 

Ich hätte zumindest gedacht, dass das angeschlagene Lager sich eventuell auf die Drehzahl auswirkt aber komischerweise dreht der sich sogar schneller....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



nebeL_wolF schrieb:


> achso... die kann man einfach so anhalten, gut zu wissen ^^'


Das kann man manchen, die Lager mögen das aber nicht. Einfach das Kabel abziehen, geht genauso schnell


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Hab jetzt eine Einstellung gefunden um den Speed permanent auf 100% zu halten und habs mal ein paar Minuten laufen lassen.. 
Ich habe das Gefühl jetzt ist das Quietschen noch lauter, glaube da würde es wenig Sinn machen den eine Stunde laufen zu lassen.

Am liebsten würde ich ja den Lüfter rausschrauben um mir den mal anzuschauen, das scheint ja wirklich nicht schwer zu sein. 
Aber bevor ich die Garantie verliere oder so... 

Da werde ich mich dann lieber  mal an den Händler wenden und wenn da dann nichts bei rum kommt an Sapphire.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Der Händler wird dir halt höchstens anbieten, sie an der Hersteller weiterzuleiten. Dann hast du - wie bereits angemerkt - für einige Zeit keine Grafikkarte mehr.
Wenn du nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast, dann lässt sich so ein Lüfter (Dank dem  "Quick Connect") sich auch schnell austauschen. Ich würde mich da einfach erstmal an den Hersteller wenden. Ist für die ja auch weniger Aufwand, mal eben einen popligen Lüfter rauszuschicken, anstatt dass sie gleich die ganze Karte zur RMA bekommen und dann wieder entsprechende Wartungs- und Servicekosten anfallen. Das bringt denke ich mal keinem der Beteiligten etwas...


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der Händler wird dir halt höchstens anbieten, sie an der Hersteller weiterzuleiten. Dann hast du - wie bereits angemerkt - für einige Zeit keine Grafikkarte mehr.
> Wenn du nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast, dann lässt sich so ein Lüfter (Dank dem  "Quick Connect") sich auch schnell austauschen. Ich würde mich da einfach erstmal an den Hersteller wenden. Ist für die ja auch weniger Aufwand, mal eben einen popligen Lüfter rauszuschicken, anstatt dass sie gleich die ganze Karte zur RMA bekommen und dann wieder entsprechende Wartungs- und Servicekosten anfallen. Das bringt denke ich mal keinem der Beteiligten etwas...



Stimmt aber da der Händler nur 5 min Fußweg entfernt liegt und ich die Hoffnung habe, dass die iwie an die Produktnummer kommen, werde ich  da mal vorbeischauen.

Ansonsten wüsste ich auch gar nicht was ich bei Sapphire dann angeben sollte ohne die Nummer.. 
Naja mal schauen was da rauskommt.

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## Abductee (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



nebeL_wolF schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt mal im Treiber umgeschaut aber iwie konnte ich da keine Einstellungen für den Lüfter finden.


Treiber -> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> Global Overdrive -> Lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Die sn könnte sich unter der backplate befinden


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Treiber -> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> Global Overdrive -> Lüftergeschwindigkeit


Ja soweit hat ich's auch schon hinbekommen, bloß hat sich da die Drehzahl trotz anpassens nicht verändert. Über Sapphire Trixx hat es ja dann geklappt.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die sn könnte sich unter der backplate befinden



Unter der backplate? 
Also direkt auf der backplate ist halt ein sticker mit verschiedenen Nummern drauf aber genau die letzte Zeile, wo die Nummer laut Beschreibung von sapphire stehen sollte, fehlt.


----------



## nebeL_wolF (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lüfter quietscht, welcher?*

Hab die Grafikkarte jetzt zurück gebracht und bekomme morgen eine neue.

Die Seriennummer stand übrigens nochmal extra auf der Seite die zum Mainboard zeigt, kein Wunder, dass ich die nicht gesehen habe


----------

